# Just did a resonator delete on the Goat



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm just posting this because I've been seeing a lot of posts on this lately. I've been wanting to cut that damn resonator off for so long now and today I finally did it  A lot of people have been asking about it lately, and I think it's definitely worth the hour and a half or so that it took to get it right. You really can do everything yourself. I did it at school so I had a lift which was extremely useful. I unbolted the exhaust and just cut that stupid resonator clean off  All i did was go to Advance Auto and got two pieces of 2 1/2 inch pipe that were roughly 18" long. I measured them up, cut off roughly 6", then welded the pipes to the flange that connects to the midpipes. I then used clamps and bolted everything back up again and there was a noticeable sound difference from the turn of the key. It's more aggressive, and sound really wakes up once you hit about 2500-3000 RPM. All you need is some type of saws-all or a bandsaw and a welder plus the pipe. It was a fairly easy, and everything went smooth. If anybody is interested in doing this theirself and saving money this is something I recommend doing. I will post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

thats what i've been telling everyone but they always say go with the x pipe because of the popping personally i think the popping is bad ass!! the x pipe sucks it drones and is WAY less aggressive than the STOCK resonator! i dont know what it is with people ha ha you did it the right way my friend!:cheers maybe its just the younger crowd like us that want our cars to be deep and mean! now you just need to get rid of the mufflers:cheers


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ... personally i think the popping is bad ass!!


:agree I cant understand why people hate on the popping... i LOVE it! Its good to see im not the only one


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ... now you just need to get rid of the mufflers:cheers


Oh dear lord :lol:

Do you have stripes on your car? It's hard too see the picture kinda. Are they white? I was considering stripes but idk... and yeah the sound is bad ass. i honestly may eventually go with the spintech setup, but idk maybe I just wont waste my money


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I did a resonater delete earlier today, it was both sound and function motivated. 1 I wanted a better sound and 2 my resonator was smacking my aluminum drive shaft with every bump i hit. Took it over to a muffler shop today and they cut off the resonator and put up 2 pieces of straight pipe and welded it all together for $65 bucks. I have a stock exhaust otherwise, but there is def a sound difference and an immediately noticable power difference. Now I just need to get some headers and the flowmaster axle backs I want and she will really purrr just they way I want her to!


----------



## dms1000 (Aug 23, 2010)

What's the sound level in the car w/o the resonator? 

I just installed a factory system to replace an aftermarket system because the drone inside was way too much. I have to admit, I love it quiet in the car now, but it is a little too quiet outside.

Will I be able to hear on my phone at cruising speeds with the resonator deleted? I don't want any drone again!

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

You should not have a problem hearing on the phone. Its not massively louder than the stock exhaust when you are just driving, its when you get on it that she purrs, it just sounds like the car is breathing better mostly when crusing. There was even a post on a different thread on here that says its quieter in the car with the resonator deleted; but I cant speak to that, the weather is nice here so I have not had my windows up at all. Even if I close the windows, I dont have a point of reference really, I have only had my car through the summer, and I never have the windows up lol.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree. It's not much louder at idle, but in my opinion it drones. You can feel more vibration too because it's RIGHT under you. But I like it  anybody else hear almost like a whistling going on? hahaha maybe im crazy but at a certain RPM it has a faint whistle! Maybe it's just the way I installed them idk....


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

and poof, I have an OBX LT setup with flowmaster axle-back. If you wanna hear how it sounds I'll post a vid.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd love to hear how they sound! I have listened to a couple of vids on youtube, and I liked what I heard, but that was on a computer lol I figure I'll try and hear as many sound bites as I can, and then try and get to a GTO get together and hear some for real.

I was considering buying them, I saw some guy on here selling his for $250, but when I asked why he was selling he said they werent loud enough.... kinda worrys me b/c I want a loud car, not just noise tho, I want a nice deep purr.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> the x pipe sucks it drones and is WAY less aggressive than the STOCK resonator!


How could a x pipe cause drone?

Mine sounds way more aggressive with a x pipe than the stock resonator.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah they arent freakishly LOUD, but they make a very nice low rumbling sound. Flowmasters are all about sound over performance kinda. They're a reverse flow type of muffler... it's kinda hard to explain.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Just cut off my resonators had X-pipe for along time and I don't have drone.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Anybody know anything about an H pipe? I have read some good things about them, they r supposed to give good "old school muscle car" sound, any thoughts or experiences? Anyone know how loud they are compared to running straight pipes instead of a resonator?
Did my resonator delete bout a week ago, liking the straight pipes I put in so far, just wondering about the H pipes for when I make the switch to 3inch exhaust...


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

sorry guys i havent seen this thread for a while..


> How could a x pipe cause drone?


i just remembered that when i remember having the drone was the h pipe.. i have tried every variation to get the right sound that i like.. well the x pipe was WAY too quiet, i cant remember if it droned or not its been a while. but i went from full straights to an h and around 1800 rpm it was horrible i went for an hour drive and got a headache, and this coming from full straights!! here is the story of why i dont like x pipes. now keep in mind that i had no mufflers when i made all these changes so the only thing that made the sound difference was the x, h-pipe, resonator, or all out straights. when i took off the resonator i first went to an x-pipe. that made a dramatic difference it sounded good out side but on the inside i Hated the way it sounded like a ferrari or something european. then i went to straights loved the rumble the pop everything about it, dispite some sayin it was to loud. then i put an h pipe on for legal purposes so it was quieter. but i couldnt stand the drone and it was to quiet.. I think that the x pipe and h pipe sound the exact same, maybe small difference.. so i then changed back to the stock resonator, again for legal puposes. sorry that was so long lol long story short is that i loved the full straights and resonator but hate the x and the h.. but to each his own:cheers:rofl:


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

> Do you have stripes on your car?


 yes i do here are some bigger pictures! the one is all torn apart because i just got done painting it the day before enjoy:cheers


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I did my resonator delete about a week or so ago, and call me crazy but I have noticed a substantial throttle response increase. I have always had a bit of a lag in my throttle response in my A4 compared to my friends M6, but ever since that resonator delete I have felt a much more responsive throttle from my car. Is this due to better flow from the manifolds, possibly a decrease in back pressure.....?

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have yet to hear something that sounds better _without_ an equalizer pipe/muffler.

What's slick is that my Bassani catback has a blended H or a hybrid H/X resonator behind the flange, out to straight through muffs.


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Zdenek2334 said:


> Hey guys, I'm just posting this because I've been seeing a lot of posts on this lately. I've been wanting to cut that damn resonator off for so long now and today I finally did it  A lot of people have been asking about it lately, and I think it's definitely worth the hour and a half or so that it took to get it right. You really can do everything yourself. I did it at school so I had a lift which was extremely useful. I unbolted the exhaust and just cut that stupid resonator clean off  All i did was go to Advance Auto and got two pieces of 2 1/2 inch pipe that were roughly 18" long. I measured them up, cut off roughly 6", then welded the pipes to the flange that connects to the midpipes. I then used clamps and bolted everything back up again and there was a noticeable sound difference from the turn of the key. It's more aggressive, and sound really wakes up once you hit about 2500-3000 RPM. All you need is some type of saws-all or a bandsaw and a welder plus the pipe. It was a fairly easy, and everything went smooth. If anybody is interested in doing this theirself and saving money this is something I recommend doing. I will post pics if anyone is interested.


I'm interested in the pics! Could you post some?


----------



## Bryce951 (Feb 8, 2011)

Excuse me for sounding dull but, what is the resonator for anyway? If I can get my GTO sounding more aggressive with little labor costs, i'm in! But I don't want to do something i may regret in the future.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pre-muffler, which itself is a muffler.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally, I when i had my flowmaster 40's and res delete/straight put on my 06, I felt like i lost power...It does pop...and it drones like a mother at cruising speeds, it does however sound pretty good on take off and idle..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just for reference, I did some baseline data logging of my car in 100% stock form when I got HPT. I had to tune it after I put on the Svede CAI, and then again a month later when I installed my Bassani. You could tell the car just didn't run as well as it did before, even though driveability change was very minimal. Data logging confirmed this in each scenario, My AFRs would change a little with each mod and need correcting, albeit mild. It ran much better afterward, with none of the TQ loss I thought I felt before the tune.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

thats what a resinator and muffler delete sound like. Never mind those stupid chrome strips. The guys i bought it from put them on and i had it in storage for a few years now there off.


----------

